# OPC-UA Symbol-Kommentare



## C.Ruhe (24 September 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin dabei mich mit OPC-UA auf PC-Seite zu beschäftigen um mit einer S7-1200/1500 (TIA V16) zu kommunizieren.
Das Browsen klappt (mit open62541) ganz gut, aber ich würde gerne Symbol-Kommentare aus der SPS auslesen...
Da diese aber anscheinend gar nicht in der SPS abgelegt werden, oder dies im OPC-UA-Standard nicht vorgesehen ist ?, gehts wohl (noch) nicht. Ich habe diverse OPC-UA-Browser ausprobiert, keiner liefert Symbol-Kommentare.

Meine Fragen:
- weiss jemand, ob dies der OPC-UA-Standard erlaubt ?
- weiss jemand, ob Siemens die Ablage von Symbol-Kommentaren (auch UDT-Symbol-Kommentare) zum Zugriff per OPC-UA plant ?

Der (Um-)Weg per XML-Export aus TIA ist mir bekannt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## malloc (6 Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen,
der OPC UA Standard sieht einen Kommentar im Attribute "Description" vor.
Ich habe momentan keine S7-Umgebung hier, um es auszuprobieren, ob das bei Siemens klappt.

Vorschlag: Wenn das S7-Programm geladen ist (und die Symbole kommentiert natürlich), dann mal mit einem generischen OPC UA Client (z.B. UaExpert) auf die Steuerung gehen und zu den jeweiligen Nodes browsen. Dann können rechts die Attribute eingesehen werden. Bei Attribute > Description würde ich dann den entsprechenden Symbolkommentar erwarten.

Freundliche Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Windoze (6 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe sowieso gerade eine S7-1500 mit OPC UA Server auf dem Tisch...
Bei "Description" ist im UaExpert nur "BadAttributeInvalid" zu sehen.
Ich gehe also davon aus, das der OPC Server auf der CPU das nicht unterstützt.


----------



## C.Ruhe (6 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
Danke für die Infos.
Meine 'Forschungen' an einer Plcsim Advanced haben ähnliches ergeben. Ich habe diverse Browser ausprobiert.
Das Feld Description ist zwar da, aber immer ohne Inhalt.
Schade eigentlich


----------



## Silvanuz (25 Mai 2021)

Hallo!
Ich weiß das Thema ist schon paar Monate her - Aber gibt es dahingehend schon eine Lösung?

Wir nutzen aktuell dem OPC UA von Simatic Net V15. (S7 Optmiert - UA)
Die daten importieren wir dann per .xdb Datei.

Egal ob wir per UaExpert oder sonstige Software reinschauen, die Description ist immer leer bzw null.

Gibt es mittlerweile irgendeinen Weg automatisch die Kommentare der Variablen einzulesen ?


----------



## cruhe (25 Mai 2021)

Habe leider keine neuen Infos


----------



## coconut147 (8 Juni 2021)

Die Kommentare sind im "generischen SIMATIC Interface" (namespace id=3) nicht verfügbar. 
Wird jedoch ein eigener namespace mittels Server Interface angelegt, kann das Attribut "Description" der Nodes gefüllt werden.


----------



## Geextah (7 Juli 2021)

coconut147 schrieb:


> Die Kommentare sind im "generischen SIMATIC Interface" (namespace id=3) nicht verfügbar.
> Wird jedoch ein eigener namespace mittels Server Interface angelegt, kann das Attribut "Description" der Nodes gefüllt werden.


Könntest du dafür ein Beispiel posten?


----------

